# أول حكــم قضـائي ضد «البـابا شنـودة».. يمنـع «الحرمان الكنسي»



## bob (16 أبريل 2011)

*
«البابا وأسرار الكنيسة».. كانت آخر قضية نظرتها محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة، حيث تناولت هذه القضية القوانين والدستور المصري وعلاقته بممارسة العقائد وكيف تكون إحدي القضايا أو المشاكل سببا وراء منع أحد من ممارسة طقوس دينية.. وجاءت هذه القضية عندما أقامت إيفلين فهمي دعوي قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ضد كل من البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والأنبا يؤانس الأسقف العام وسكرتير البابا طالبت فيها بإصدار حكم قضائي بإلغاء الشهادة الصادرة من بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالقاهرة بحرمانها من ممارسة الأسرار الكنسية.
وقالت إيفلين في دعواها إنها فوجئت بقيام السيدة عفيفة فهمي باستخدام شهادة منسوبة إلي البابا شنودة والأنبا يؤانس تضمنت أنه تم حرمانها - إيفلين - من ممارسة الأسرار الكنسية علي سند أنها خانت الأمانة وارتكبت مخالفات قانونية ومصرفية مع عفيفة.
ونظرت المحكمة القضية وتقدم كل من البابا شنودة والأنبا يؤانس بمذكرات قانونية طالب فيها المحكمة برفض هذه الدعوي لأن المحاكم ليس لها الحق في نظر مثل هذه القضايا لأنها تتعلق بأمور العقيدة المسيحية عند طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس.
وظلت المحكمة تنظر هذه القضية قرابة السنوات الثلاث وأصدرت حكمها الأسبوع الماضي بقبول دعوي إيفلين وإلغاء قرار البابا شنودة والأنبا يؤانس، وأكدت علي أحقية إيفلين في ممارسة الأسرار الكنسية.
وقالت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها: إن بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس هي شخص من أشخاص القانون العام يتولي إدارة مرفق عام من مرافق الدولة مستعينا في ذلك بقسط من اختصاصات السلطة العامة، ويقوم البطريرك والكهنة بخدمة عامة تتمثل في رعاية المرافق الدينية للطائفة، ومنها تيسير أداء أبناء الطائفة لشعائرهم الدينية.. ونصت المادة 46 من الدستور الصادر عام 1971 علي أن تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية.
كما نصت المادة 67 من الدستور علي أن المتهم بريء حتي تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه.. وأكدت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها بأنه طبقا لمواد الدستور السابق ذكرها فيجب علي الوزارات والمحافظات وجميع الجهات الحكومية والدينية أن تكفل حرية العقيدة وممارسة الشعائر الدينية، فلا يجوز للجهة الدينية.
ولا يجوز لتلك الجهات عند ممارسة نشاطها الديني أن تخالف أحكام الدستور.. فلا يحق لرجال الدين في الديانات التي تقوم علي هذا النظام عند مباشرة الشئون الدينية علي تابعي الديانة أن يتخذوا ضدهم من الإجراءات أو العقوبات ما يترتب عليه حرمانهم من ممارسة شعائر دياناتهم تحصنًا خلف سلطة دينية أو قراراتها باحترام أحكام الدستور وكل خروج علي أحكامه - ومنها حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية - غير جائز وغير مشروع. *


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2011)

*المصدر للمتابعة*​


----------



## bob (16 أبريل 2011)

http://www.rosaonline.net/Weekly/News.asp?id=108630
*المصدر من روزاليوسف السبت 16-4*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*أنا قرأت هذا الخبر من لحظات فى عده منتديات
لى تعقيب بسيط

* كيف تلجأ الأخت إيفلين للقضاء ؟ .. 
كانت درست سبب الحرمان وأعتذرت
*هل القضاء قد أفلح من قبل فى موضوع الطلاق؟
* لماذا تتدخل المحاكم فى أمور لا تعرف خلفياتها الكنسيه ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

*غريب امر القضاء المصرى الفاسد .... ما مصير هذا الحكم إلا صفيحة القمامة ...كيف سيمكن تنفيذ هذا الحكم ...؟؟؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

فعلا ازاي دي ترفع قضية علي البابا علشان تاخد حكم
اهي كسبت القضية والحكم في صالحها
هتروح تمارس الشعائر الدينية لمين بقي
لربنا اللي خالفت تعاليمه ولا للي عطي ليها الحكم ؟​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أبريل 2011)

*القضاء مش هيعملها حاجة لان البابا مش راضى عنها
وعنده مايفيد حرمانها كنسيا ولكنه مش عايز يفصح عن السبب

وكما منع اريوس وعندما اقنع والى القسطنطينية ليرجعوا ويعفوا عنه
ولان الرب لم يريد رجوعه وقع فجأة فى مستنقع ومات​*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2011)

*ذلك يتوقف على سبب الحرمان ، فإذا فعلت ما يستحق حرمانها فلا يجوز لأحد حشر نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

*ولا ليه لازمه حكم زى ده 
هى واخده حكم  علشان تعاند البابا 
تفتكروا ربنا هيكون راضى عنها وعن اللى عملته ده !!!  *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا ليه لازمه حكم زى ده *
> *هى واخده حكم علشان تعاند البابا *
> *تفتكروا ربنا هيكون راضى عنها وعن اللى عملته ده !!! *


*هوا دا اللى كنت بقولك عليه يا دونا .. الحكم يجب ان يكون*
*للقضاء .. لا يجب تنصيب الراهب او الشيخ ليكون قاضيا ابدا*
*ضع القواعد و اجعل القاضى من يحكم *
*الراهب او الشيخ للوعظ و الارشاد فقط فقط فقط*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هوا دا اللى كنت بقولك عليه يا دونا .. الحكم يجب ان يكون*
> *للقضاء .. لا يجب تنصيب الراهب او الشيخ ليكون قاضيا ابدا*
> *ضع القواعد و اجعل القاضى من يحكم *
> *الراهب او الشيخ للوعظ و الارشاد فقط فقط فقط*​



*سبحان المسيح ...... الآن الشيخ للوعظ فقط ....

لا تتدخل فيما لا تفهمه ...

من سلطة الكهنوت حرمان أى شخص يخطئ خطايا معينة 

فما هى سلطة القضاء فى ذلك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2011)

هذه الامور تحل داخل الكنيسة


----------



## man4truth (17 أبريل 2011)

*الأحكام الكنسيه أحكام روحيه وليست ارضيه
فكيف يلغى القضاء تنفيذ حكم سماوى
الأخت اللى اشتكت
هى بتشتكى مين وايه غرضها بالضبط​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

لا شئن بالسلطة بامور الكنيسة
والسماء سترد قريبا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

قلب الدين قال:


> كله بيستنكر الحكم
> 
> وكأن العادى والطبيعى والمنطقى ان حد يحرم حد من عبادة الله او رضا الله عليه . هى هاتعبد الله ولا البابا شنوده



*مشكلتك أنك تتكلم فيما لا تفهم فيه, حاول تكون "عقل الدين"

فلا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك حتى لا توضع خارج المنتدى​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *الأحكام الكنسيه أحكام روحيه وليست ارضيه​*
> 
> *فكيف يلغى القضاء تنفيذ حكم سماوى*
> 
> ...


*اذا كان حق ممارسة الشعائر بيحتاج حكم من رجل دين*
*خلاص يبقى لما و احد شيخ يحكم بتكفيرى يبقى عنده حق بقى*
*و لما شيخ يحكم باهدار دمى يبقى عنده حق و اقوله اتفضل نفذ*
*ومش مهم الدولة و لا القضاء و لا الحكومة*

*ومثال على ذلك ان المفتى بالازهر يفتى و لكنه لا يحكم على احد*
*و يؤخذ بالفتوى فى القضاء اذا احتاج القاضى لرأى الدين*

*وكنت بقول لا مانع من هذا (وضع الاسس التى يبنى عليها حكم الحرمان ) وان تكون و اضحة و علنية و شفافة و ان يكون الحكم متروكا للقضاء و بغير ايدى الكهنة لانه يجب ان  يكون الكهنة ايديهم نظيفة **و بعيده عن اى شبهه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اذا كان حق ممارسة الشعائر بيحتاج حكم من رجل دين*
> *خلاص يبقى لما و احد شيخ يحكم بتكفيرى يبقى عنده حق بقى*
> *و لما شيخ يحكم باهدار دمى يبقى عنده حق و اقوله اتفضل نفذ*
> *ومش مهم الدولة و لا القضاء و لا الحكومة*
> ...



*الفكر الإسلامى تطبقة فى الزواية اللى على ناصية الحارة

وبعدين أنتم حرين فى نفسكم, تكفرونها تعظمونها فهذا شأنكم

لكن ليس من حقكم التحكم فى غيركم

تدخل ثانى في شئون الكنيسة سأضعك خارج المنتدى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هوا دا اللى كنت بقولك عليه يا دونا .. الحكم يجب ان يكون*
> *للقضاء .. لا يجب تنصيب الراهب او الشيخ ليكون قاضيا ابدا*
> *ضع القواعد و اجعل القاضى من يحكم *
> *الراهب او الشيخ للوعظ و الارشاد فقط فقط فقط*​



*وليه الخلط فى الاوراق ده
هو حكم على واحد قاتل ولا سارق !!
ده حكم فى شأن داخلى يخص الكنيسه 
ويعنى ايه المحكمه تحكم فى شىء متفهمش فيه ومالهوش قانون عندها
يعنى ايه المحكمه مثلا تدى حق التناول بدون اعتراف ولا تدى حق الاعتراف لسيده من الكنيسه بدال الاب الكاهن  بحسب افكار الاخ مكسيموس !!!*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وليه الخلط فى الاوراق ده*
> *هو حكم على واحد قاتل ولا سارق !!*
> *ده حكم فى شأن داخلى يخص الكنيسه *
> *ويعنى ايه المحكمه تحكم فى شىء متفهمش فيه ومالهوش قانون عندها*
> *يعنى ايه المحكمه مثلا تدى حق التناول بدون اعتراف ولا تدى حق الاعتراف لسيده من الكنيسه بدال الاب الكاهن بحسب افكار الاخ مكسيموس !!!*


*مافيش خلط خالص*
*الحكم عند البعض اشد من هذا (القتل او السرقه) و اثره النفسى فظيع *
*وسواء شأن داخلى او المحكمة ما بتفهموش .. ايه المانع*
*ان الجميع يعرفه و يفهمه و يبقى لها قانون عندها (المحكمة)*
*انا مش باتكلم عن مكسيموس .. دا قضية تانية خالص*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هوا دا اللى كنت بقولك عليه يا دونا .. الحكم يجب ان يكون*
> *للقضاء .. لا يجب تنصيب الراهب او الشيخ ليكون قاضيا ابدا*
> *ضع القواعد و اجعل القاضى من يحكم *
> 
> *الراهب او الشيخ للوعظ و الارشاد فقط فقط فقط*​


*شو رأيك أنت تريحلي حالك من التدخل كل مرة فيما لا يعنيك ؟؟؟*
*الحرمان الكنسي موجود منذ بدء المسيحية ، ولا علاقة للقضاء به بل يخضع لقوانيننا الروحية*
*هل سيحرم القضاء هرطوقياً أم سيهلل له ؟؟؟*


----------



## انجي حنا (17 أبريل 2011)

*تبقى تشوف هتمارس الشعائر الدينية فين !!!!!!
واى كنيسة هتقبل بيها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## veronika (17 أبريل 2011)

ي*عني هي اتحكم لها هتروح ازاي بقى تصلي و تتناول من غير حل من البابا و لا هي شايفه ان المحكمه ادتها الحل بصراحه العيب مش على المحكمه العيب على المسيحين اللي يرفعوا قضيه ضد سيدنا او الكنيسه ربنا يهدي​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2011)

veronika قال:


> ي*عني هي اتحكم لها هتروح ازاي بقى تصلي و تتناول من غير حل من البابا و لا هي شايفه ان المحكمه ادتها الحل بصراحه العيب مش على المحكمه العيب على المسيحين اللي يرفعوا قضيه ضد سيدنا او الكنيسه ربنا يهدي​*


*انتى لو قريتى اللى بين السطور .. هاتعرفى الحقيقه*
*الموضوع .. هو غيره قاتله بين اتنين ستات .. وكل واحده*
*عايزه تنتصر على الاخرى و تذلها .. الاولانيه حرمتها*
*فالتانيه ..قالتلها ولوووو .. مش انا اللى اتمنع و غصبن عنك*
*هارجع و حتى لو مرجعتش فانا معايا حكم .. يعنى كأنك*
*معملتيش حاجه*
*و الغيره و حشه .. و اول جريمة على الارض كانت بسبب الغيرة *
:heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## geegoo (18 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انتى لو قريتى اللى بين السطور .. هاتعرفى الحقيقه*
> *الموضوع .. هو غيره قاتله بين اتنين ستات .. وكل واحده*
> *عايزه تنتصر على الاخرى و تذلها .. الاولانيه حرمتها*
> *فالتانيه ..قالتلها ولوووو .. مش انا اللى اتمنع و غصبن عنك*
> ...


أنا مش عارف دي المرة الكام اللي ينطلب منك فيها الا تتكلم فيما لا تفهم ...
يا سيد يا محترم الحرمان عقوبة كنسية تنفذ في ظروف معينة و ليست بالمزاج و الواسطة ...
يعني عيب اوي تقول واحدة حرمت واحدة  ...
و بدل ما تجيب لنفسك الغلط لو سمحت لا تتدخل فيما لا تفهم ....


----------



## tamav maria (18 أبريل 2011)

روز اليوسف  اقذر مجله في العالم كله
وبتنزل مواضيع كتير ضد البابا كذب في كذب
عشان هما نفسهم يهيجوا الشعب المسيحي
ضد البابا  + لكن ده بعدهم
المقاله دي كاذبه كاذبه كاذبه
ربنا ينتقم منهم
وينصرك يابابانا علي كل الشياطين


----------



## tamav maria (18 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انتى لو قريتى اللى بين السطور .. هاتعرفى الحقيقه*
> *الموضوع .. هو غيره قاتله بين اتنين ستات .. وكل واحده*
> *عايزه تنتصر على الاخرى و تذلها .. الاولانيه حرمتها*
> *فالتانيه ..قالتلها ولوووو .. مش انا اللى اتمنع و غصبن عنك*
> ...


انت ما تتكلمش في مواضيع تاني مالكش فيها
لان ردك يدل علي عدم المعرفه بقوانين الكنيسه
مين اللي الغبي اللي يقول ان البابا يدي حرمان كتابي
لواحده ست 
البابا اكبر من كده بكتير
ووقته مايسمحش للتفاهات دي
واولا وقبل كل شئ
اللي انت مش فاهمه خاااااااااااالص
عشان البابا يدي حرمان 
الاول يافالح لازم المجمع المقدس ينعقد
وكلهم يوافقوا علي الحرمان 
واعتقد ان المجمع المقدس مش ها ينعقد علشان واحده ست
الموضوع ده اصلا
تافه وخايب وكذب ومالهوش معني بكل المقاييس


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أبريل 2011)

geegoo قال:


> أنا مش عارف دي المرة الكام اللي ينطلب منك فيها الا تتكلم فيما لا تفهم ...
> يا سيد يا محترم الحرمان عقوبة كنسية تنفذ في ظروف معينة و ليست بالمزاج و الواسطة ...
> يعني عيب اوي تقول واحدة حرمت واحدة ...
> و بدل ما تجيب لنفسك الغلط لو سمحت لا تتدخل فيما لا تفهم ....


*اقبل .. اعتذارى*
*دا كان مجرد راى لان السيده عفيفه هى اللى قدمت الاوراق التى تثبت مخالفات*
*السيدة ايفلين فهمى للكنيسه .. وكان ممكن متقدمهاش*
*وفيه قضايا كتير بتاخد حكم لكن لا تقدم للكنيسة*
*و على فكرة ممكن الخبر كله يكون متفبرك فعلا*​


----------



## geegoo (18 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اقبل .. اعتذارى*
> *دا كان مجرد راى لان السيده عفيفه هى اللى قدمت الاوراق التى تثبت مخالفات*
> *السيدة ايفلين فهمى للكنيسه .. وكان ممكن متقدمهاش*
> *وفيه قضايا كتير بتاخد حكم لكن لا تقدم للكنيسة*
> *و على فكرة ممكن الخبر كله يكون متفبرك فعلا*​


حصل خير .... أشكرك لحسن خلقك ....
و لنستثمر الفترة التي نقضيها في المنتدي فيما يجمعنا و ليس ما يفرقنا ...
سلام و نعمة ....


----------



## Critic (18 أبريل 2011)

*ايه الهبالة دى !*
*الحل و الربط و الحرمان فى الاسرار دى من مهمات وكلاء سرائر الله*
*يعنى ايه المحكمة تتدخل !*
*هى المحكمة هتشارك الاكليروس فى الحل و الربط بالمرة !!*


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2011)

سبحان اللة
الكنيسة ليها قوانين كنسية تدار بها الامور الروحية لنا كمسيحين
وهل البابا منعها من الصلاة؟؟؟
 من حق الكاهن كسلطة دينية ان يرفض مثلا  ان يتناول شخص ما لانة قام بامر مخالف لتعاليم الكتاب
هل المحكمة لها الحق هنا ان تطلب ان يلغى هذا الحرمان!!!
ربنا يرحمنا من العقول المتخلفة


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*بصراحة أنا مكنتش عايز أتدخل ... *
*بس أنا شايف أن الأخ ياسر شادد حيله أوي ... طب يا عم ياسر متخليك في حالك *
*هل أنا هنا كي تتواصل فيما لا يعنيك ... هذه أمور كنسية وبعيدة كل البعد عن مخيلتك وتفكيرك البسيط الأسلامي ..... *
*الحل والبركة سلطة موهوبة من الله لخدامه علي الأرض ذو الرتبة الكهانوتية فقط .... وما يتبعها من قرارات في تحت بند العلاقة بين أطراف المثلث الله الكاهن الشعب .... فقط وليس أكثر لا يوجد متفرجين أو معلقين*​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*تعليقي ....*
*من هما تلك السيدتين ؟*
*وما هي المشكلة ؟*
*وما هي المخالفة المالية التي أرتكبتها السيدة المحرومة حالياً ... وضد من ؟*
*وما موقف السيدة الأولي صاحبة الشكوي للكنيسة ؟*
*وهل تم التحقيق في الواقعة من قبل الكنيسة وأستدعاء السيدة المحرومة قبل حرمانها للتحقيق ؟*
*وهل ما خدث يستحق الحرمان فعلاً ؟*

*أسئلة تبحث عن أجابات*​


----------

